# westside summed up



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry for putting this here, ive only just found a good explanation for the westside ways of training.

il be expanding and elaborating on this incredibly soon, its just if i dont post it il forget where it came from!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is an old program I wrote some time ago for many of my clients who were just getting into this type of training. This program does not use chains or bands because we did not use them at the time. I still use it as an introduction training program.

Week 1

Day 1 (max effort squat day)

Good Mornings: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max.

Glute Ham Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps. Stress the eccentric, try to get a four count on they way down.

Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps

Straight Leg Raises: 5 sets of 15 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)

Board Press: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max.

Lying Barbell tricep extensions: 6 sets of 10 reps

Push Downs: 3 sets of 10

One Arm Press: 3 sets of 15

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)

Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 50% of 1RM (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap

One Leg Squats: 4 sets of 10 with each leg

Dumbbell Rows: 4 sets of 6 reps

Barbell Shrugs: 3 sets of 15 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)

Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

Lying Dumbbell Tricep Extensions: 4 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Side Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps

Bent Over Dumbbell Side Raises: 3 sets of 10 rep

Week 2

Day 1 (max effort squat day)

Good Mornings: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max

Glute Ham Raises: 3 sets of 8 reps. Stress the eccentric, try to get a four count on they way down.

Reverse Hypers : 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps

Straight Leg Raises: 3 sets of 20 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)

Board Press: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max

Lying Barbell Tricep Extensions: 6 sets of 10 reps

Push Downs: 3 sets of 10

One Arm Press: 3 sets of 15

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)

Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 54 % of 1RM; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap

One Leg Squats: 4 sets of 10 with each leg

Dumbbell Rows: 4 sets of 6 reps

Barbell Shrugs: 3 sets of 15 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)

Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

Lying Dumbbell Tricep Extensions: 4 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Side Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps

Bent Over Dumbbell Side Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps

Week 3

Day 1 (max effort squat day)

Good Mornings: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max

Glute Ham Raises: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap

Reverse Hypers : 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps

Straight Leg Raises: 3 sets of 20 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)

Board Press: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max

Lying Barbell Tricep Extensions: 6 sets of 10 reps

Push Downs: 3 sets of 10

One Arm Press: 3 sets of 15

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)

Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 56 % of 1RM ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap

One Leg Squats: 4 sets of 10 with each leg

Dumbbell Rows: 4 sets of 6 reps

Barbell Shrugs: 3 sets of 15 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)

Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

Lying Dumbbell Tricep Extensions: 4 sets of 8 reps

Dumbbell Side Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps

Bent Over Dumbbell Side Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps

Week 4

Day 1 (max effort squat day)

Low Box Squat: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max

Glute Ham Raise: 5 sets of 5 reps

Partial Deadlifts: 3 sets of 20 reps

Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)

Floor Press: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max

JM Press: work up to 2 sets of 3 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press: 2 sets of 10

Seated dumbbell Cleans: 4 sets of 8

Straight Leg Raises: 5 sets of 15

Day3 (dynamic effort squat day)

Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 60 % of 1RM ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

* after your sets of box squats work up to a heavy double. This is not a maximum attempt so do not miss the attempts.

Reverse Hypers: 5 sets of 8 reps

Chest supported Rows: 4 sets of 8 reps

Glute Ham Raise: 3 sets of 6 reps

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)

Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

Close Grip Bench Press: work up to 2 sets of 3

One Arm Dumbbell Extensions: 3 sets of 10

Front Plate Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps

Week 5

Day 1 (max effort squat day)

Low Box Squat: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max

Glute Ham Raise: 5 sets of 5 reps

Partial Deadlifts: 3 sets of 20 reps

Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)

Floor Press: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max

JM Press: work up to 2 sets of 3 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press: 2 sets of 10

Seated Dumbbell Cleans: 4 sets of 8

Straight Leg Raises: 5 sets of 15

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)

Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 50% of 1RM ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

Reverse Hypers: 5 sets of 8 reps

Chest supported Rows: 4 sets of 8 reps

Glute Ham Raise: 3 sets of 6 reps

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)

Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

* after your sets of box squats work up to a heavy single. This is not a maximum attempt so do not miss the attempts.

Close Grip Bench Press: work up to 2 sets of 3

One Arm Dumbbell Extensions: 3 sets of 10

Front Plate Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps

Week 6

Day 1 (max effort squat day)

Low Box Squat: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max

Glute Ham Raise: 5 sets of 5 reps

Partial Deadlifts: 3 sets of 20 reps

Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)

Floor Press: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max

JM Press: work up to 2 sets of 3 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press: 2 sets of 10

Seated dumbbell Cleans: 4 sets of 8

Straight Leg Raises: 5 sets of 15

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)

Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 52 % of 1RM ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

Reverse Hypers: 5 sets of 8 reps

Chest supported Rows: 4 sets of 8 reps

Glute Ham Raise: 3 sets of 6 reps

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)

Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

Close Grip Bench Press: work up to 2 sets of 3

One Arm Dumbbell Extensions: 3 sets of 10

Front Plate Raises: 3 sets of 10 reps

Week 7

Day 1 (max effort squat day)

Good Morning Squats: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max

Glute Ham Raise: 5 sets of 5 reps

Lunges: 4 sets of 10 reps (each leg)

Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)

Ball Press: 3 sets of 20 reps (avg. rest period = 5 min)

Seated dumbbell Shoulder Press: 5 sets 10 reps

Incline Barbell Tricep Extensions: 5 sets 6 reps

face Pulls: 5 sets 15 reps

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)

Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 54 % of 1RM ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

* after your sets of box squats work up to a heavy double. This is not a maximum attempt so do not miss the attempts.

Reverse Hypers: 4 sets 8 reps

Pull Downs: 3 sets 8 reps

Glute Ham Raise: 4 sets 15 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)

Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

* after your sets of box squats work up to a heavy single. This is not a maximum attempt so do not miss the attempts.

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions: 4 sets of 6 reps

Reverse Grip Push Downs: 3 sets of 15 reps

Front - Side - Rear Delt Combo Raise: 2 sets of 60 reps (20 each raise)

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets 10 reps

Week 8

Day 1 (max effort squat day)

Good Morning Squats: warm up doing sets of three reps until you feel that you can no longer perform three reps. At this point drop the reps to one and continuing working up to a one rep max

Glute Ham Raise: 5 sets of 5 reps

Lunges: 4 sets of 10 reps (each leg)

Reverse Hypers: 3 sets of 8 reps using the small strap

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets of 10 to 15 reps

Day 2 (max effort bench day)

Ball Press: 3 sets of 20 reps (avg. rest period = 5 min)

Seated dumbbell Shoulder Press: 5 sets 10 reps

Incline Barbell Tricep Extensions: 5 sets 6 reps

face Pulls: 5 sets 15 reps

Day 3 (dynamic effort squat day)

Box Squats: 10 sets of 2 reps with 62 % of 1RM ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

Reverse Hypers: 4 sets 8 reps

Pull Downs: 3 sets 8 reps

Glute Ham Raise: 4 sets 15 reps

Day 4 (dynamic effort bench day)

Bench Press: 10 sets of 3 reps with 60% of 1RM; use three different grips ; (45 to 60 sec rest between sets)

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions: 4 sets of 6 reps

Reverse Grip Push Downs: 3 sets of 15 reps

Front - Side - Rear Delt Combo Raise: 2 sets of 60 reps (20 each raise)

Pull Down Abs: 5 sets 10 reps

Week 9

Day 1 (max day) near end of week

Box Squat: work up to a 1 rep max

Bench Press: work up to a 1 rep max

* These maxes will be used as the 1RM for the next eight week cycle


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh my, what do we have here?

Isnt this the same type of routine that DB is doing?

Bump for a later read.

Oh damn, just noticed it is over 3 years old......


----------

